# Question about burning oils.. nearly set off the smoke alarm!



## GeorgeyGal

Well I tried my oil burner last night, its a glass one and I lit the candle and put a few drops of lavender in the glass bowl on top but it started smoking and smelling like burning! I was worried it would set the smoke alarm off so blew it out. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bournefree

Sounds like you have your flame too close to the bowl.
So the flame burns with co2 and not co.. it needs enough oxygen.. to close and it will carbonise on the glass and in the air.

Smaller tea light? you only need to warm the oil to release the aromatics, not light it! hahaha! ;-)
Xx


----------



## canadabear

did you just use oil? I always put water in the bowl and add a few drops of oil depending on how strong I want the smell. And yes.. you do not need to light the oil.. just warm the water.. I tend to put hot tap water into the bowl and then add the oil to it. also make sure you use the small tea lights.. then just top up with more hot water as it evaporates. :flower:


----------



## Kess

You need to put some water with the oil, not just the oil, or the thing will get too hot. And as Bournefree says, make sure the candle isn't too close underneath.

ETA: Ah, Canadabear beat me to it! Great minds think alike...


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Thank you! No I wasnt using any water, so will try that later, I didnt know you could get different sized tea lights, I just used the regular sized ones.. so cant hep how close it is to the bowl. I didnt light the oil either just the candle.


----------

